# TRAILS-March Shoot Pics



## AllAmerican (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey all fellow TBG and trad shooters.  I have been meaning to get to TRAILS for the past year.  Finally it happened, got there with my family and had a great time.  Folks, please get out there and support this club, they are part of our GA Trad network, great group of people on a real nice piece of property in Middle GA.  Entrance to this club is at the intersection of Allentown-Montrose Rd and Foreman Ln, Montrose GA (East of Macon off of 16).


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 26, 2017)

*More pics*

Trails


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 26, 2017)

*Pics*

Barry action


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 26, 2017)

*Barry 2*

Barry pic #2


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 26, 2017)

TRAILS March meet on the third Sunday of every month.


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 26, 2017)

Great time at TRAILS


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 26, 2017)

Warm day hit mid 80s


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 26, 2017)

*Thanks again TRAILS!*

Jeff got me to come down after meeting him at the DQ State Shoot.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 27, 2017)

We a bunch of nice uns alright.


----------



## LamarRJ (Mar 27, 2017)

Wife and I had a great time pleasure meeting everyone.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 28, 2017)

Is there an actual address for this place?


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 28, 2017)

Sorry I missed it, I have been crazy busy with work and moving.  Looks like y'all had a great time.  I can't believe I can actually see the targets, even in your pics...LOL.  Just referring to an elk I couldn't even see a while back.....I will try and make the next one.  Good stuff, thanks for sharing...

Address:

 2043 Montrose-Allentown Rd
Montrose, GA


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 28, 2017)

Silver Mallard said:


> Is there an actual address for this place?



Yeah, you go down the road a ways until you come to where bass music(?) can be heard coming out of a car trunk. If heading East, look to your left, just before you get to the road on the right. You will see a hay field...turn there, where the sign says Trails.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 31, 2017)

Lol!!!!


----------

